# Forum General General Discussion  USA movies in russian language

## Idontknow

Hello  ::  this is my first post
all day i was googling, but didnt found nothing usefull...
Well, i want to download movies, and i want that they would be in russian language. Ofcourse i can buy them, there are website like www.movielink.com , but they dont have movies in russian language.
I dont need russian movies. I need usa movies (example : "Munich" by S.Spielberg) in russian language. I can pay for that service...
Waiting for links, and help  ::  thank you

----------


## Lt. Columbo

for god sake dont watch an english-language film in russian, if you can understand that much just get a russian film

----------


## Lampada

www.russiandvd.com

----------


## Idontknow

spasiba  ::  nu mnie nada tolka usa film, patamushto maja familija nipanimajet angliski language, tolka pa ruski  ::  tak ja xochu  "USA" movies pa ruski jazik  ::  
whoo, i wrote pa ruski, answer me in english  :: 
ja panimaju movies in ruski jazik, better than english, dont know why  :: 
i didnt leared russian

----------


## basurero

Get English movies with Russian subtitles. The Russian voice-overs are often so bad it is laughable.... We were talking about that in some earlier threads. They just shove the voice in over the English so you can still hear the English in the background and they use only 2 actors in total, one for all the male characters and another for all the females.  
They are kind of good if you are learning Russian and want to practice your listening but I doubt a native Russian speaker would find them watchable....

----------


## Dogboy182

> We were talking about that in some earlier threads. They just shove the voice in over the English so you can still hear the English in the background and they use only 2 actors in total, one for all the male characters and another for all the females.

 
They do that on purpose. Russians think that a voice over doesnt do the original actor justice, so they leave inthe original voices... So you can hear his voice and emotions or something, even though you can't understand it. I personally don't agree with it.

----------


## RavinDave

Check out "Moscow on the Hudson".  An outstanding (if slightly sappy) Robin Williams movie with plenty of Russian.

----------


## Idontknow

thank you  :: 
well there are website www.cinemanow.com , i found much movies here. Each movie 3.99$. This is ok for me...
But where i can buy subtitles in russian for each movie...?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Originally Posted by basurero  We were talking about that in some earlier threads. They just shove the voice in over the English so you can still hear the English in the background and they use only 2 actors in total, one for all the male characters and another for all the females.   They do that on purpose. Russians think that a voice over doesnt do the original actor justice, so they leave inthe original voices... So you can hear his voice and emotions or something, even though you can't understand it. I personally don't agree with it.

 Yep, I prefer voice-overs. I hate when some offscreen person imagines himself or herself to be a great substitute to a good actor and tries to imitate laugh or hard breathing and such. 
Their intonations and emotions are often so unbelievable that it complitely spoils the movie, and positive characters have sometimes such nasty voices I wish the villain kill them after first ten minutes of watching.

----------


## Yazeed

What helped my russian a great deal were Russian movies (DVD) with RUSSIAN subtitles.  It increases your comprehension and it is truly one of the best way to understand such a rapidly-spoken language.  The movie 'Brat' (the first part) is availabe on russiandvd.com with subtitles in both Russian and English. 
I've just ordered Mulan DVD (which has the option of a Russian audio/subtitles) from israel-music.com and I'm currently waiting for DVD to come! *jumps around in excitement*

----------

